# What did I do wrong



## LynnW (Feb 5, 2007)

I replied last night on the thread "Car Rental Rates Seem HIGH" and it didn't show up on the thread so I tried again and still no luck. When I checked new posts today it still was not there so I tried again. Now it is saying that I have 3 posts on this thread. My name is showing as the last poster but it still is not there!

Lynn


----------



## johnmfaeth (Feb 5, 2007)

Open the thread and hit the refresh button on your internet browser.

If they appear, you need to change your browser settings to not cache internet content but instead always reload from scratch.


----------



## LynnW (Feb 5, 2007)

Thanks John now all 3 of them are showing up. How do I delete 2 of them?

Lynn


----------



## philemer (Feb 5, 2007)

LynnW said:


> Thanks John now all 3 of them are showing up. How do I delete 2 of them?
> 
> Lynn



You can only "edit" & remove content but a moderator can delete. Ask the moderator for the forum to delete them.

Phil


----------



## Makai Guy (Feb 5, 2007)

Duplicates deleted for you.


----------



## LynnW (Feb 6, 2007)

Thanks Doug! This had never happened to me before. I guess I better learn how to delete them myself.

Lynn


----------



## anne1125 (Feb 11, 2007)

Lynn, I'm so glad you said this.  I often see that something has been added to a thread that interests me but when I click on it - nothing's there.

I will try to hit refresh and see what happens.


----------



## Dave M (Feb 11, 2007)

Anne -

One reason you might not see all posts is that, based on your profile preferences, you view threads in hybrid mode. Most TUGgers use linear mode, which lists all posts in a thread in the order they were posted. To change to Linear, click on Quick Links on the above blue bar, then on Edit Options. Then scroll down to Thread Display Options and change the Thread Display Mode to one of the Linear options. Then click on Save Changes.

For more on this issue, see this linked thread, one of a number of "Troubleshooting" threads from the top of the list of topics for this TUG BBS forum.


----------



## anne1125 (Feb 12, 2007)

Dave, you are nothing short of genius.

I had no idea that I could do this.  Now TUG is just like Timeshareforums!  I couldn't figure out why it was set up the way it was, I just figured TUG liked it that way.


Thank you, thank you, thank you.

Anne


----------

